# Analizador de Antenas con Arduino



## Americo8888 (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, estoy haciendo un analizador de antena con arduino, con conexión USB hacia una PC con SO W XP, basicamente consiste en:
Una placa de Arduino Nano compatible, para controlar PLL, leer sensor y conectar a PC
Una tarjeta VCO+PLL como generador RF de barrido(por ahora sólo desde 893 a 933MHz), potencia unos 3dBm
Un atenuador -10dB (casero con resistores SMD) para no "quemar" el sensor
Un acoplador Xinger de Anaren 1D1304-3 (3dB) para 800-1200MHz
Un sensor RF, amplificador logaritmico diferencial AD8302, dos entradas A y B, sólo uso la salida magnitud
Un software para SO W XP
Como se observa en la foto el acoplador Xinger tiene el puerto para el dispositivo bajo prueba(DUT) desconectado
y de acuerdo con la teoría con el puerto "open" la potencia directa y reflejada son iguales y por consiguiente
la diferencia de potencias RF en entrada A y B es 0dB, eso se observa en la captura de pantalla del sistema funcionando
hasta alli todo Ok, Pero, cuando conecto un pequeño resistor SMD de 47 Ohm en el puerto DUT, sólo se lee una diferencia de -10dB
yo esperaba una pérdida de retorno de -30dB al menos, ¿Porqué ocurre esto?, ¿Algo está mal?


----------



## nachon (Dic 8, 2014)

No son muy alentadoras esas fotos, para medir "retorno" o Roe necesitas un sistema adaptado, es decir de la misma impedancia, las soldaduras no vannn a medir bien. Y en tu diagrama la antena usa una carga fantasma? (De la misma impedancia)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola estimado conpañero Don Americo8888 , premeramente ustedes tiene que conocer mejor como si conporta ese acoplador de -3Db , para eso es nesesario tener en las manos un analizador de redes o network analizer de modo saper la real directividad dese acoplador. De nada adianta tener en manos una ejelente y prolija carga fictia de 50Ohmios si la directividad del acoplador es peor que la reflejada desa carga.
Otro punto critico es la prolijidad de la montagen de lo acoplador , te recomendo armar ese acoplador en una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio (FR4) con dos caras , un generoso plano de tierra mui bien aterrado(multipos huecos mectalizados) en las dos caras y lineas de 50R conectando lo acoplador a conectores prolijos a andar en 1Ghz ( te recomendo enplear tipos SMA).
Te recomendo tanbien medir con auxilio de lo analizador de redes o network analizer su resistor SMD de 47 Ohms de modo saper qual es realmente la pierda de retorno que el apresenta en 800 hasta 1000Mhz.
 Se que lo instrumento que aclaro aca son raros y demasiados caros portanto lejos de las manos de la gran maioria de los tecnicos y enginieros electronicos , pero ya que quieres trabajar serio en esas frequenzias tan elevadas  no hay otro meo.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 8, 2014)

Hola Sr Daniel Lopes, gracias por su respuesta, justamente para evitar construir en PCB doble cara, soldé directamente los cables de 50 Ohm a masa del acoplador Xinger, en la foto se observa el detalle, según el datasheet del acoplador Xinger, la directividad está alrededor de -22dB, ese debería ser la mejor pérdida de retorno que podrá detectar este acoplador, aún así sólo tengo -10dB con el pequeñísimo resistor de 48 Ohm SMD tamaño 805.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2014)

Bueno , premeramente ustedes NO nesesitas tratarme por "Sr." ( asi mi sinto un viejo mal humorado , jajaja).
Esactamente si lo acoplador ya te forni una directividad de solamente -22Db por mas prolija  que sea tu carga (reflejada maior  que -30Db o mas ) ustedes tiene en las manos solamente una pierda de retorno de -22Db en relación a la directa. Te recomendo visitar ese sitio aca :http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/ , seguramente en el hay proyectos que te inpiran mucho mas en RF.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

